# Wrestling Gear



## miguksaram (Dec 3, 2010)

My youngest son started wrestling in 7th grade last year and he is loving it. This year I wanted to upgrade some of his equipment. I saw this at century and was wondering if this would be a good product to invest in or if anyone has any suggestions. http://www.centurymartialarts.com/sp..._Earguard.aspx

He has really taken to it and has a great record of 5-1 with 4 of the wins by pin this year...yeah...proud pappa here.


----------



## Tony49 (Dec 3, 2010)

Unfortunately, I been out out of high school wrestling for some time.  However, I preferred the four strap ones http://www.centurymartialarts.com/martial_arts/new_products/Brute_Quad_III_Earguard.aspx. They seem to stay on better.  I also preferred the split sole shoes.  I can wait to my boys are a little bit order, I want to get them into wrestles also.  I currently trying to save money to buy them a throwing dummy.


----------



## Boyd Ritchie (Feb 12, 2011)

http://jrwrestling.com/


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 12, 2011)

Century products tend to be of higher price and lower quality than comparable products from others. Try Asics or Nike.


----------

